# Existing app to track all online kms for tax purposes



## Tjmuber (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi, I have recently started driving for Uber. So far all good. One thing i find very frustrating is tracking all my online driving.

Obviously for tax purposes all driving while you are online and available to take bookings is tax deductable. I would have thought the uber app, would offer this, but it seems not. Just tracking kms for rides is only a small fraction, not driving to the pick up , driving from the drop off and driving to busier places etc.

Does anyone have a app that calculates all driving kms. Of course you can record it manually start finish etc etc, many times a day, but come bas day, i can see a lot of work coming up.

Thanks Tim



Tjmuber said:


> Hi, I have recently started driving for Uber. So far all good. One thing i find very frustrating is tracking all my online driving.
> 
> Obviously for tax purposes all driving while you are online and available to take bookings is tax deductable. I would have thought the uber app, would offer this, but it seems not. Just tracking kms for rides is only a small fraction, not driving to the pick up , driving from the drop off and driving to busier places etc.
> 
> ...


I am also sure that the tax department will be closing down on uber airbnb etc, so as much back up data will be the better


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Tjmuber said:


> Hi, I have recently started driving for Uber. So far all good. One thing i find very frustrating is tracking all my online driving.
> 
> Obviously for tax purposes all driving while you are online and available to take bookings is tax deductable. I would have thought the uber app, would offer this, but it seems not. Just tracking kms for rides is only a small fraction, not driving to the pick up , driving from the drop off and driving to busier places etc.
> 
> ...


Its called a log book... Write down the odometer when you go online and when going offline...


----------



## Tjmuber (Mar 16, 2019)

Yup, as I said it could be done manually and if you only log on and off once a day, not too hard, but in this day and age there are many apps that can track kms. the uber should do it, as it is already recording all the time you are logged on


----------



## snert (Sep 1, 2016)

The tax office knows all about you, Internet activity, phone calls, messages, bank accounts, what you had for breakfast, when you last farted.
Every move you make, every breath you take, they'll be watching you. :watching::watching::watching:


----------



## Max Arnold (Mar 24, 2017)

Tjmuber said:


> Hi, I have recently started driving for Uber. So far all good. One thing i find very frustrating is tracking all my online driving.
> 
> Obviously for tax purposes all driving while you are online and available to take bookings is tax deductable. I would have thought the uber app, would offer this, but it seems not. Just tracking kms for rides is only a small fraction, not driving to the pick up , driving from the drop off and driving to busier places etc.
> 
> ...


I have a manual log in the car when I am on the road.
I record the km when I accept the trip, then the km at the pickup and finally the km at drop off.
At the end of day or next morning I enter all the data into an excel spreadsheet with 15 workbooks to show all the info I need for the and the Yearly Tax Return.
Using this method I can see all my dead km and all other details I need for the Tax Return.

BTW you do not need km's for your BAS, only Income and Expenses that have GST as a component.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

If you want a logbook template, I have used this one https://www.etax.com.au/download-etax-resources/ previously.

For info about what to log (not every 5 minutes is required, daily or per business or personal trip only) https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/Inc...cle-expenses-as-a-sole-trader/Logbook-method/

I now use https://www.gofar.co $99 and leave the app running on your phone, swipe each trip at end of day to signal business or personal, it also can help reduce fuel usage, and shows any engine error codes straight away, the logging is detailed and accurate, better than a GPS only app, that has no clue of your cars actual odometer reading. They threw in the ray device, so I get instant visual feedback when my foot is too heavy, for acceleration and braking, strangely often around 60/70kph, which isn't when I'd expect I'd be wasting fuel!


----------



## Tjmuber (Mar 16, 2019)

Max Arnold said:


> I have a manual log in the car when I am on the road.
> I record the km when I accept the trip, then the km at the pickup and finally the km at drop off.
> At the end of day or next morning I enter all the data into an excel spreadsheet with 15 workbooks to show all the info I need for the and the Yearly Tax Return.
> Using this method I can see all my dead km and all other details I need for the Tax Return.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Good idea to track the dead kms too. Still working out how much driving is really costing on fuel and car depreciation.



WestSydGuy said:


> If you want a logbook template, I have used this one https://www.etax.com.au/download-etax-resources/ previously.
> 
> For info about what to log (not every 5 minutes is required, daily or per business or personal trip only) https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/Inc...cle-expenses-as-a-sole-trader/Logbook-method/
> 
> I now use https://www.gofar.co $99 and leave the app running on your phone, swipe each trip at end of day to signal business or personal, it also can help reduce fuel usage, and shows any engine error codes straight away, the logging is detailed and accurate, better than a GPS only app, that has no clue of your cars actual odometer reading. They threw in the ray device, so I get instant visual feedback when my foot is too heavy, for acceleration and braking, strangely often around 60/70kph, which isn't when I'd expect I'd be wasting fuel!


Thanks for the heads up on gofar this looks like a good ap for drivers.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-is-your-per-km-profit.303544/ has some good ideas and examples of what Sydney drivers earn, per logbook km. FYI


----------



## ricdam (Jan 25, 2016)

Tjmuber said:


> Thanks for the reply. Good idea to track the dead kms too. Still working out how much driving is really costing on fuel and car depreciation.


This spreadsheet will help you with dead kms and vehicle costs: https://uberpeople.net/threads/vers...gbook-expenses-and-income-spreadsheet.190740/


----------

